# AtiTool 0.0.22 and Motherboard Monitor 5



## 8ball (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey everybody.
Im new here and a complete rookie when it comes to computer issues so try to bare with me.  I would kile to know if anyone is using MBM5 to monitor there video card temps.  I have the ATI X800 pro and i know that there is a temp monitoring chip located on the card.  What i would like to know is how do you go about configuring MBM5 to read from this monitoring chip.  In AtiTool there is a specific temp tab and MBM is one of the options.  I need to know what sensors to set them to so i can read it from MBM.  I have looked everywhere to try and find out but havent succeeded.  If anyone can help that would be tremendous.  Thanks


----------



## dkdgbroyles (Sep 1, 2004)

Go to mbm to temps .  select an open sensor (under visual set to display in dashboard and high/low area)  and set it to custom.  On ati tools go to settings then temp monitoring and set it to the sensor u selected in the mbm.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks alot for the help.
Does anyone know if there is away to make MBM not send the info to the sys tray for the "Case" temp.  I took away the actual temp for Case and replaced it with my VGA temp.  But when i hold the mouse over it it stiil reads as Case- CPU- PWR.  Is there away to trade the Case for VGA?
Thanks


----------



## Xenn0X (Sep 17, 2004)

is there any way to still keep the temp monitor working of the x800 in mbm when atitool is closed?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2004)

nope .. atitool is reading the data and stuffs it into mbm .. no atitool no data


----------



## Xenn0X (Sep 18, 2004)

hehe 2 bad cause sometimes when i run atitool .22 cs source crashes to the desktop. not always say 1 out of 5 games. and happens only when atitool is running.
mbm works fine except nog vidcard support


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2004)

xennox: try setting 3d profile to disabled


----------



## Xenn0X (Sep 18, 2004)

don't have it enabled at all.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2004)

strange .. crash happens also when you disable sending to mbm or even disable temp monitoring ?


----------



## RikkeN (Sep 26, 2004)

Well I dont understand, I cant find a temp monitor i atitools 0.0.22

can you explain again plz


----------



## Terminator (Sep 26, 2004)

RikkeN said:
			
		

> Well I dont understand, I cant find a temp monitor i atitools 0.0.22
> 
> can you explain again plz


RikkeN, open ATITool, select "*Settings*" down in the lower right of the window, then there is a drop down box at the very top of the next page, click on it and select "*Temperature Monitoring*" which is the 3rd one down, make sure you check the box "*Measure card temperature*" directly underneath the drop down box; then in MBM select "*MBM Sensor*" 3 and above (mine are #'s 3 & 4 for "*GPU*" and "*GPU Environment Temperature*" respectively) and set the "*MBM board sensor*" to "*Custom*" and then back in ATITool, in the "*Motherboard Monitor*" section on that same page, check the respective boxes to send the temp to the respective MBM sensors, hope this helps


----------



## Terminator (Sep 26, 2004)

RikkeN said:
			
		

> Well I dont understand, I cant find a temp monitor i atitools 0.0.22
> 
> can you explain again plz


BTW, grab the beta *here* as it's much more stable, as I use a Sapphire X800 XT PE card 


Term


----------



## RikkeN (Sep 27, 2004)

Thx for explaing it again to me, now I realy understand 
but as you see on the image I have 0.0.23 but I sill dont have a "Temperature Monitoring"
maby thats way I cant understand it =)
so what must I do to get the option "temperature monitoring"?
or Is "Temperature Monitoring" only a X800 feature?
plz help   
(Im so sorry for my bad english)
I have a Gigabyte GA-7VT600(-L) and a club3D 9600xt
I have the latest Radeon Omega Drivers


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 27, 2004)

ermm...just out of curiosity RikkeN, which graphics card do you have anyway? not all cards have built in chips that lets you monitor temps. I'm pretty sure anything below a 9800XT wont have temp monitoring capability. But not 100% sure


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 27, 2004)

opppss...sorry! missed your club3d 9600XT card there... 
sorry mate, no temp sensors on this card i'm afraid


----------



## RikkeN (Sep 27, 2004)

I didnt know that X800 had a builtin temp monitor sorry =S
I askt on MbM forum and someone said atitool would do the trick =)

sorry about that, well thank you anyways
Well I guess I haft to buy a X800 then


----------



## genen (Oct 1, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> strange .. crash happens also when you disable sending to mbm or even disable temp monitoring ?



Does anyone know the physical location ofthe 2 diodes? I figure one is directly under the GPU, but where is the second one that ATI tool calls environment... I assume its on the card becasue that temp differs from all 3 diodes on my mobo...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2004)

gpu diode is inside gpu or under gpu (9800)

gpu env. is the temperature of the lm63 temp chip itself


----------

